
Japan eyes legislation to regulate global IT giants - Ultramanoid
https://japantoday.com/category/tech/japan-eyes-legislation-to-regulate-global-it-giants
======
nerd7473
I wonder how this could affect other countries' IT infrastructure? Seems
interesting, and needed.

